# what type of bow is the best??



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

hey guys,

i shoot hoyt and i just figured i would see all of yalls opinions. i love my hoyt and always will. i will never give it up! yes i do no that dimond is made by bowtech and so is ross but i but them on there anyways


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Whatever bow fits you best.


----------



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Whatever bow fits you best.


i agree 100%


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Whatever bow fits you best.


Ya this is more of an opinion. Many people live PSE, Bowtech, Mathews, Hoyt, but some other people might think martin or parker are better. It's really just what feels the best in your hands.


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

I shoot an ultra elite for targetsand a bowtech 82nd airborne for 3D. They're both terrific bows to shoot, although I would not say that one is better than another. For target Hoyt rules, for 3D and hunting i'd say Bowtech rules. (although the alphamax is apparantley incredible). I voted Bowtech simply because I really like their products, and my pro shop os a registered Bowtech dealer.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Whatever bow fits you best.


NO! lol...You're all WRONG! Everybody knows Mathews makes the best bows, no matter personal preference! lol


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would have to say what ever bow you like best of all the ones you shoot. Otherwise martin.:shade:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

there is no one best bow brand. EVERYONE has a different answer. People are of course going to choose their brand and say that none others are better. This is realy a pointless thread that asks an imposible to answer question and is only going to start fighting.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I think they are all great bows, but If I had to make a list it would look like this.

1.Mathews
2.Hoyt
3.Bowtech
4.Bear
5.PSE


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You're all wronggggg. The answer is longbow. Duhhhhh!

But as said, it's all personal preference. That's why there isn't a monopoly on the bow market.

But seriously, crossbows are up there an not longbows? What's the deal?


----------



## oklArcher (Sep 8, 2008)

Deer_Slayer2010 said:


> NO! lol...You're all WRONG! Everybody knows Mathews makes the best bows, no matter personal preference! lol


correct!!!!!!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Hoyt duhhhh


----------



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

ok i guess. i dodnt make this thread to start a fight or anything. i made this thread to see what people shoot. plz dont start fighting over some dumb thing like this. it was just to see what bow people shoot and who shoots hoy the most. sry if i afend you.


----------



## xchoytshooter (Feb 14, 2008)

Im a really huge hoyt fan, but last week i shot an AR 34 just for the plain simple fact that i wanted something new. I love my hoyt but its old, heavy and has very little draw length. I love that AR, its super smooth and forgiving, so before you get stuck on one brand, make sure you shoot everything, because there are a ton of good bows out there these days.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

snakers19 said:


> ok i guess. i dodnt make this thread to start a fight or anything. i made this thread to see what people shoot. plz dont start fighting over some dumb thing like this. it was just to see what bow people shoot and who shoots hoy the most. sry if i afend you.


No one really seems offended. It's not a big deal anyway lol.


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm not going to vote because I am not dedicated to any one brand....right now, I shoot a Bowtech, but if I ever find a bow that shoots better than mine and it is a different brand, I won't hesitate to jump ship. I simply want a bow that I enjoy shooting...


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

My personal opinion on the matter -

1. Hoyt
2. Bowtech
3. Mathews


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

in the poll you for got martin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ryanyichen (Dec 8, 2008)

Martin is the best! Everything else is just trendy.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Win and win all the way!!


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

First of all there are no ''bad'' bows out there.......Next i think you forgot my favorite bow.... Fred Bear


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

ryanyichen said:


> Martin is the best! Everything else is just trendy.


:set1_signs009:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

s4 shooter said:


> :set1_signs009:


LOL. Longbows have been "trendy" for a couple thousand years then.

Take _THAT_ cargo pants!!!


----------

